# Makrelen in Scheveningen (Holland)



## makrele123 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
 kann mir wer sagen, wie momentan die Makrelen in Scheveningen vom Kutter aus beißen? will nämlich makrelenangeln, will nur noch wissen ob diese momentan laufen


----------



## aqauwatch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen in Scheveningen (Holland)*

noch keiner von euch makrelen fischen gewesen??

mch würden die momentanen fangergebnisse auch interessiern..

lg aqua


----------



## Fischer2008 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen in Scheveningen (Holland)*

Hallo an alle und zwar ich habe im urlaub an der ostsee mit bekannten vom boot aus gefischt und ich muss sagen recht guter fang und das in ca 2 stunden (ich denke in Holland werden sie auch beißen mit Heringspaternosta und unten dran nen drillingsblinker)
Hier ist der link dazu
http://wohnwagen-ostsee.de.tl/Freizeit.htm?PHPSESSID=11d3152231a7e43463fadcc779075bae


----------



## aqauwatch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen in Scheveningen (Holland)*

wusste garnicht, dass in der ostsee geziehlt auf makrele geangelt ird. so weit ich weiß, sind das zufalls fänge...


----------

